# Want to replace via hd audio with realtek audio



## KillaMonsta14 (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to replace my VIA HD AUDIO with REALTEK DRIVERS INSTEAD.... if you could help me do these please do....:1angel:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will need to know which audio chipset your MB is using.


----------



## KillaMonsta14 (Dec 1, 2009)

IT USES realtek integreted


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand that...but there are multiple Realtek chipsets in production. Which drivers you use will depend on the chipset on your motherboard.

Simply saying it has Realtek is like saying you drive a Ford.


----------

